# Any carvers out there in the WNC/ETN areas



## TNMIKE (Aug 17, 2007)

I have always wanted to try chainsaw carving and was hoping there was a carver near me that might give me some pointers. Im not looking to get into this in any commercial way. Strictly for my own knowledge and enjoyment. 

Thanks


----------



## kennertree (Aug 28, 2007)

There is alot of guys that do it over in Townsend TN. How far are you from there? Thats really the only people around here that I know of.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 29, 2007)

You can check out www.chainsawsculptors.com
there are free instructions there too


----------



## TNMIKE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Im not far from Townsend at all*

Do you know these guys? Got any contact info? thanks


----------



## TNMIKE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Nice web site*

I had never seen that before...thanks for sharing that


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 6, 2007)

You're welcome
:rockn:


----------



## kennertree (Sep 6, 2007)

TNMIKE said:


> Do you know these guys? Got any contact info? thanks



I don't know them but I will try to get some info for ya. There are 2 or 3 places in townsend that carve. They have all their carvings out in front of the building. Really neat stuff down there.


----------



## kennertree (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's a few links. One of the places down there is having a carving school. Check it out.
http://www.woodcarvers.com/index.htm
http://www.treasuresintimber.net/
http://www.eaglesnestcampground.com/tree_art_chainsaw_carving.htm


----------



## TNMIKE (Sep 7, 2007)

*Thanks for those links*

Those carvings in the last link are really nice. I will try and check these guys out...MIKE


----------



## kennertree (Sep 7, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## taproot (Dec 24, 2007)

I knew I was holding this business card in my wallet for 6 months for some reason lol. www.wildwoodoriginals.com. Cliff Garen is his name. He is out of Greenville, TN. I met him briefly at the Bele Chere festival here in Asheville this past summer. Seemed like a really nice guy. We got interupted when someone (most likely drunk considering it was Bele Chere) knocked over some of his work.


----------

